# Is Panerai quality as good as Rolex?



## swils8610 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm referring to the 9000 in house movement. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Quality meaning what? Reliability? 
That is a very vague subjectice question. I think both brands are great, but you cant compare a new movement to an entire company that has been around as lng as Rolex. 
What are you looking for in a watch?


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

The 9000 has only been out a few years so the verdict is still out on its long term reliability. That being said, I've read some threads on it not being as reliable as the ETA. As for the Rollie, well that thing has been around forever and only seen a few updates. It's as robust a movement as you'll find in a watch, however, it's also a no frills movement. Meaning, it's not very pretty to look at and it's pretty basic. Then again, the 9000 is pretty well covered up, hiding the working mechanics underneath, so it's nothing pretty to look at either.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

In terms of fit and finish - the level of quality can reach a saturation point in the same way you can't score more than 100% in a standard test. Both brands are really well made.

As so are some cheaper Swiss watches like my Tag Heuer Chronotimer and Oris Diver Date.


----------



## richard371 (Nov 25, 2011)

Apples and oranges here for the most part. It is true the 3135 used in most Rolexes have been around for ever but pretty boring for the most part. The 9000s are a bit nicer to look at and I like the 72 hour power reserve over the 42 or so for Rolex. I bought the Panerai as it is a fun watch with all the straps etc not for the movement. Its also fun to be a part of the club and have a conversation with people about. I just feel too pretentious talking about my sub etc but I still enjoy it. So far my favorite movements on a <10k watch are the new Omega 8500/9300. They have proven to be reliable so far, innovative, and very nice to look at.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

In a word, no. Panerai has some incredible designs but has a long way to go in terms of quality control.



swils8610 said:


> I'm referring to the 9000 in house movement. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdaly (Sep 13, 2011)

watchhound said:


> In a word, no. Panerai has some incredible designs but has a long way to go in terms of quality control.


+1


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

watchhound said:


> In a word, no. Panerai has some incredible designs but has a long way to go in terms of quality control.


Yeah I don't want to make anyone mad here but I will echo this sentiment. I just acquired a preowned PAM 048 and when holding it and my 116610 (Sub C Date) side by side, the Sub wins in every category - fit, finish, movement, etc. Don't get me wrong though, I really love my PAM and will be keeping it to wear in rotation with my other watches. Funny thing is that the 48's retail price new is now $7,300 which is what the retail cost for the Sub was two years ago. Good thing I was able to buy it at a good price preowned.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, it's sad to read that panerai's in house movements are not better than ETA. The prices have been jacked up due to the in house stuuf tho, I don't really like where this is heading for panerai...


----------

